# Euro-Krise:   Der deutsche Exit ist eine Option



## Devilfrank (3 Oktober 2012)

Endlich schreibt es mal jemand hin! Komplett zu lesen bei Financial Times:
Wenn Deutschland im Euro bleibt, wird Europa zur Transferunion. Wenn die Bundesregierung das nicht will, soll sie aussteigen. Der Schaden wäre geringer als befürchtet. von Martin Wolf



> [...]
> Weder politisch noch wirtschaftlich gewinnt also Deutschland, wie es sich die Politiker einmal erhofft haben. Schlimmer noch: Es stehen jahrelange Konflikte über "Bailouts", Umschuldungen und Strukturreformen bevor. Vielleicht wäre eine schmerzliche Trennung tatsächlich besser. Dumas ist jedenfalls dieser Meinung. Wenn Deutschland zu einer D-Mark, die aufwertet, zurückkehrt, würden die Gewinne sinken, die Produktivität wachsen und das Realeinkommen steigen. Statt die überschüssigen Ersparnisse verschwenderischen Ausländern zu leihen, könnten die Deutschen einen höheren Lebensstandard genießen.
> 
> Außerdem würden die Mitglieder der Euro-Zone ihre Wettbewerbsfähigkeit schnell anpassen; ein Prozess, der sonst zu langsam ablaufen würde - über eine hohe Inflation in Deutschland und hohe Arbeitslosigkeit in den Partnerländern. Die Analysen von de Grauwe und Dumas stimmen in einem Punkt überein: Wenn Deutschland weiterhin hohe Leistungsbilanzüberschüsse erwirtschaftet, häuft es hohe Forderungen gegenüber Ausländern an. Die Erfahrung lehrt uns, dass ein Großteil davon wertlos sein wird.[...]


----------



## Eniac (3 Oktober 2012)

Schön wär's, aber Deutschland wird nie und nimmer aus dem EURO austeigen. Wir werden alternativlos bis zum bitteren Ende und dem totalen Zusammenbruch dabei bleiben, begleitet von Durchhalteparolen und  Greuelpropaganda unserer Politiker, die fest an den Endsieg der Friedenswährung glauben. Dafür werden wir und unsere Nachkommen einen hohen Preis bezahlen.


Eniac


----------

